

What's a good alternative to Exhibit/Simile? - rnc000

See http://simile.mit.edu/wiki/Exhibit<p>Is there a better alternative for doing Faceted browsing on html/javascript?<p>What do you use? (besides coding everything from scratch)
======
jchrisa
D3

